# Культурный раздел > Графика >  Справочник Adobe Illustrator CS3

## BiZ111

Чтоб форум не зачах, решил создать новую тему:

*Справочник Adobe Illustrator CS3*



*Год*: 2008
*Формат*: pdf
*Разработчик*: *A**dobe*
*Страниц*: 496
*Язык*: *русский*
*Размер*: 

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Serj_2k

а чё он делает ... этот справочнег?

----------


## BiZ111

> а чё он делает ... этот справочнег?


Отвечает на вопросы несведущих, напоминает знающим

----------

